# Just curious



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I have quite a few "buddies" here at Lumberjocks. When they post a project I get an announcement in my e-mail which will bring me here and then I will comment on their projects. I am not here as much as I used to be but I always cruise through, see the new people and the new projects. 
What I am curious about is the number of projects that don't have many comments. Is this because there are just sooo many (projects) of them now? Or as I find myself doing, there are sooo many awesome projects such as furniture that I feel like I am un-qualified to leave comments on anything to do with furniture making. It's all so beautiful to me yet so very, very foreign!
Just wondering? (plus this gives me a reason to say Hi to you all!)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Hi Allison, I think it is because of the volume. You will notice there are a lot of people who post a project that have been one for 600 days with 45 posts. There seems to be a lot of people who post projects that never comment on other's projects. Who has time to comment on all of them?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hi Allison, it's nice to see you on the forum again.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Allison same with me but now that Martin has added hot and silent projects that gives you a chance to go back and see the ones without comments.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

@GMman what is hot and silent projects? I guess I have missed that.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Bob that there are just a lot of projects. Because of the volume, I only comment when something happens to catch my eye.

For example, say someone posts a set of Adirondack chairs. Now they might be the finest Adirondacks ever made. But all I see is the little project preview photo on the main project page, and I don't even click on it because I'm not looking for a good Adirondack chair design right now.

I feel bad that great projects go by without comment, but that's the price you pay for a popular and extremely active site.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Sheer volume prevents me from commenting as much as I should. Some days I have time to do so but many days I just take a quick peek at them and move on.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice to hear from you .You were always a good inspiration to me.So many thanks for being such a kind lady God Bless Alistair


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

same here, there is just not enough time to comment on everything.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too. I read the at least titles of new blog and forum postings, but don't generally read the new projects.

However, projects are cool because when I run across someone with a good suggestion I like dropping in and seeing what sort of stuff they do. And every once in a while I do manage to skim the projects and run across some amazing stuff. Y'all are just too prolific to keep up with, though.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This has come up before : http://lumberjocks.com/topics/11145

I wasn't here in the early days of lumberjocks, but by reading old posts I can tell that it has evolved, and is still evolving.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Allison- It is nice to see or hear from you, I am a little discouraged with LJ's and don't come on as much anymore, I had one of my tables picture "stolen" and is now on the front page of a companies website. I am working on a kitchen for some friends, and will show that when done, but I have some other things that sadly I will never put on Lj's until I have some protection on them. These things are going into a production and have never been done before. I will send you pictures privately since I have your home email address, and I trust you with these things. I think it was a cheap lesson about protecting what I do, I'd better heed the lesson. It's really too bad, I really wanted to show these things on LJ's, they are so cool, my response has been excellent. Also there is for me, too many things that seem the same after awhile, it takes something really cool now, to get me to comment on it. I do have my buddies, I always try to comment on, but I average every 3-4 days that I go check out what has been posted. I hope you are well. - Dan


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hi allsion, so good to hear from you…lumber jocks has grown quite a bit these days…, but ive missed seeing you around and mostly ive missed seeing your work, your so good and its lovley to my eyes..and it inspires…i hope you will do something and post it soon..that would be a real treat…dont ever think your un qualified to make a comment…even if you say its very beautiful…is better then someone not getting a comment…your a good judge of projects and your comments have value…good to hear from you ….grizzman


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish I could comment on every project I see but the shear volume makes that impossible. I just usually comment on whatever catches my eye on any given day. As for you not commenting on furniture that's actually kind of funny, after seeing the attention to detail you do on your projects I think anyone would be happy to have a positive remark (or even some constructive criticism )about their furniture projects from you, but I do understand I hardly ever comment on the type of work I know little about such as turning. One of my wife's favorite piece of furniture we have is a small table I made when I first started that I would never admit to building today, but she was my best cheerleader in striving for better. I guess what I'm saying is we all can use some encouragement - Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Allison 
good to have back for a while . I agree there's just a lot of volume.


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

There are so many wonderful projects, I can't post on them all. I usually post on ones that really catch my eye or that I have a question on.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

For me, just not enough time. I receive so much everyday in my email from buddies on here that it's hard to even look at the new projects. Sometimes it's weeks before I get to look again. I don't like that, but I like responding to buddies on thier projects more. I wish I could do this while I'm at work, but I can't, that would save me alot of time, but I might lose my job. : ) 
When I spend weeks working on a project, I spend weeks after that getting caught up around the house too. When I spend to much time on here, nothing gets done anywhere.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Allison, I know it must be disappointing to some members not to get comments but I usually comment on my buddies projects and anything else that really catches my eye. I enjoy looking at turning and carving projects and admire the work that has gone into them but volume and time prevents me commenting on all. I think most of the members will comment on their own media.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Like anything else, I comment on things that catch my eye. Only 24 hours in a day so time is limited. For me it has nothing to do with ability, skill or individual. Just what is of interest. I do make it a point to comment to young people to encourage them as they are our future.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Allison - good question. LJ has become important to so many people. I learn so much - about projects and techniques - and about people. I just let my heart tell me what to view and what to say and when to say it. Thanks for being a member of this community.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

G'Day Allison. I think the sheer volume is the issue. Does not mean we can't look at the projects but for me it's the ones that catch the eye.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I think that the reason is now pretty clear, but did want to see you again and tell you that you have been missed.


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

I feel the same way you do , Unqualified.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup. Don't see Odie either


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I feel better knowing that others like myself feel "under qualified" to comment on certain projects. And it makes sense that what catches the eye of one person may not catch the next persons eye quite so much. After all that is what makes LJ's such a special place. We all do our woodworking due to what we love doing the most, and how boring would it be if we all made the same things? I know that for inspiration just going through the project pages can always get me thinking and my mind racing!
I also would like to thank those of you that said such nice things to me in this thread. You all are such an uplifting group of people. I have yet to find any place like LJs on the Internet. You all have always made me feel so welcomed and special. 
@grizzman,your words are too kind, I so thank you and appreciate it, along with the others! 
@Gregn you are so right. We all need to encourage the young. I think it would be just horrible if wood working ended up being a lost art form. I have been seeing a lot of laser intarsia AND scroll work lately and it just makes me sick to my stomach. What may take me a couple of weeks to a few months to make, now can be made with laser multiplied by 100 and done in a few minutes. Tell me where in the hell is the art in THAT. So sad.
@Savannah505 I find what happened to you just down right righteous theft. Is there nothing that can be done? What a horrible thing to happen. I am so sorry to hear about it. All the people here at LJs that could learn and be inspired by your work can now not enjoy it due to some asshole that decides to use your table to profit themselves??? Sad, really sad. I had a much smaller in scale thing happen to me. One of my projects ended up on another persons blog who was claiming it as there's. I wrote about it on here awhile back. It just devastated me, but my gosh, nothing like what's happened to you. I am so sorry to hear that.
LJs has grown by leaps and bounds and I see now it is just the volume of it all that makes the commenting situation such as it is. 
I suppose this huge growth that LJs has seen is a good thing, it also makes it a lot less of a personal place. I suppose it's just like everything else in the world these days getting bigger causes less intimate interaction like in the beginning. I did learn one thing in this thread, and that is I agree we all need and love a bit of encouragement and no matter what stage of wood working we are in, it feels good to have someone take notice and give a good old "atta boy" I will start leaving more comments myself. I remember how great it felt receiving them!!!
Thanks you guys,
Peace!!!
Allison


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Every once in a while I will click on 'Unanswered Topics in All Forums' just to see what it is that we are not commenting on. Sometimes I will make a comment just to let them know that they are not left out.


----------

